# MY NEW 600BHP 32 GTR



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi guys thought ill share some new pics of my 32. all i can say its a lot of fun and keeps a smile on my face.and its not all show.so i will be running it a lot this year hope you enjoy.:wavey:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking great 
congrats

ps.where can you get the boot spoiler in carbon?


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome looking that mate, love the spolier with the white

james


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

wow what a awsome r32! simply stunning! :smokin: 

are those trust rear rear spats? 
ive never seen that lip on the front bumper, what brand is it? im jast loveing it :thumbsup: 

if u have more pic upload away!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats very nice. I like the black spoiler, thinking of doing that to my 33 spoiler.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Guys..im happy that you like it.im sorry i dont know what brand are the kit on the rear and front bumper.and the spoiler is normal but painted in black.

i will try to upload some more soon.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Really liking that, looks great 

- Kevin.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

very nice, very different; great job, I love the spoiler look as it is offset from the white exterior...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looks rubbish


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

just need to get some nismo side skirts and it'll finish the car off nicely. fair play.


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

dose anyone know what kind of lip that it in the front bumper?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

xaero1 said:


> just need to get some nismo side skirts and it'll finish the car off nicely.


Agree completely. Very nice indeed though :smokin:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> dose anyone know what kind of lip that it in the front bumper?


Crux/First Moulding Flugel Face

As used on the Auto Select Yellow Shark BNR32










PS - love the new motor - apart from the rear 1/4 spats.


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

were can u get a hold of one of theese lips?


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!i really appreciate it.Im very lucky to get it like the way it looks.im more intrested in the power as it screams!! when it comes on boost. and revs to 9,000rpm like a motorbike in no time..ha ha japfreak get yourself a quick enough car to be in my rear view.just joking.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks Stunning....:smokin: 

The R32 gets better with age.... The black spoiler works well.

I had Advan RG's on my GTR, they really suit R32's


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Pulse D said:


> Looks Stunning....:smokin:
> 
> The R32 gets better with age.... The black spoiler works well.
> 
> I had Advan RG's on my GTR, they really suit R32's


Totally agree!! Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## fad (Jan 22, 2007)

One word. Badass!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

fad said:


> One word. Badass!


Thanks..its gotta be done!!:smokin:


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi guys wil get some more pics as ive now put mickey tompson semi slicks..(not cheap)will try and get some shots of it launching.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice mate, did someone steal your side skirts?!?! Nah man looks real good, i am liking that carbon spoiler, really sets it off.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Advan RCII arent they? amazing cars, with one of the best looking wheels to have on an R32!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

I actually thought the lip was the C-West one as shown here

Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¿·ÉÊ¡¡£Ò£³£²£Ç£Ô¡Ý£Ò¡¡£Ã¡Ý£×£Å£Ó£Ô¡¡¥Õ¥í¥ó¥È¥Ï¡¼¥Õ¥¹¥Ý¥¤¥é¡¼

Only cos I was thinking of getting one !

Cheers
Ad


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks guys..its a project for the future.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Im after some 17" semi slicks..Dunlop or Toyo..used aswell if anybody please call me on 07772160094


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

ooooooooooh! Is that a pink cam cover???!?? aarrg I love it!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Scottishgirl said:


> ooooooooooh! Is that a pink cam cover???!?? aarrg I love it!


Indeed it is..thanks a lot.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi guys im now selling the beast...only at a sensible prce.


----------

